# Ford 3400 spark plug number



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a 1971 ford 3400 I just aquired. I flooded it trying to start it so I pulled the plugs out and they are all different numbers. What is the correct spark plug for this tractor??


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Champion N12YC or Autolight AL65


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello Willy A and from just another member, welcome to the forum.
The following link is to the ford/new Holland parts book online. Sorry it's for my local dealer and currently for a 2000, but push the correct buttons at the top of the page and you can see parts for your tractor and for what it's worth, your local dealer. I personally don't usually consider the dealer as necessarily the best place to buy common use items, but most parts places can cross ford part numbers to name brands. Hope this is helpful.

http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...ddfe3732&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr64888ar716492

I recommend you take a look at the article on my profile for newbie owners (like myself)


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

willys55 said:


> Champion N12YC or Autolight AL65


Thank you!


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> Hello Willy A and from just another member, welcome to the forum.
> The following link is to the ford/new Holland parts book online. Sorry it's for my local dealer and currently for a 2000, but push the correct buttons at the top of the page and you can see parts for your tractor and for what it's worth, your local dealer. I personally don't usually consider the dealer as necessarily the best place to buy common use items, but most parts places can cross ford part numbers to name brands. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...ddfe3732&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr64888ar716492
> ...


Thank you for the welcome. All information and knowledge are always welcome.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Willy a also any good parts guy out there can find the plugs your looking for in sparks plugs , but its sad to say as with anything good things dont last forever . Here in ct we had napas , carquests ,big A and god only knows for auto , truck , big rigs , and tractors parts places and now they are slowly going awsy out to pasture to close up their doors forever , all we got are the dealers , napa's and fleetprides out there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

z445guy said:


> Willy a also any good parts guy out there can find the plugs your looking for in sparks plugs , but its sad to say as with anything good things dont last forever . Here in ct we had napas , carquests ,big A and god only knows for auto , truck , big rigs , and tractors parts places and now they are slowly going awsy out to pasture to close up their doors forever , all we got are the dealers , napa's and fleetprides out there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


We're pretty fortunate here in small town Indiana for parts stores but I know that's not the norm anymore. As far as the spark plug numbers go, I had 3 different numbers in this tractor so I was just curious to see what other guys were using. Sometimes folks find a preference over what the manual calls for.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

True but cant always do thst , manufacturers spec certain plugs for a reason , heat range , radio interferancr and numerous othr reasons .just easyier to stick with what they spec . On my zturn Kawasaki specs ngk and i alwYs had good luck with autolite and champion plugs .its just cheapet and easier to go with what they spec 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

